# doe wiv lump on back



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

my doe is anout 3 1/2 years old i have noticed she has a little red lump on her back i no it is not a tuma but i can not work out what it is an since she has had it she has lost weght but she is sill eating but just not putting anything on does anyone no what this could be??? x


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

if she is indeed 3 and a half isnt she a mousey miracle?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

The lump on her back may be a wart or benign mass. How long has it been there? Has it grown any larger since you first noticed it?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

How do you know it isn't a tumour?


----------



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

yes some may say that x she has had it about a month now an no it has not grown at all x an i no its not a tuma because i have had mice all my life an many of hem had sadly had tumas so i no how fast they grow an what they look like an this is defo not a tuma x


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Different tumors grow and differing rates, depending on the type of tumor. If it's not that, a photo of the offending lump may help us figure out what you're looking at. If there's no chance of a photo, what's the texture of the skin on the lump? Is it any different from the rest of her skin? Does it have fur on it? Is it hard or squishy? Does she act like she's in pain when you feel of it? Is the skin a different color? At 3.5yo, she's really quite old for a mouse, so you could be looking at just about anything: tumor, cyst, wart, skin tag, ringworm.


----------



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

its hard an ruth an bumpy it has no fur on it she dont seem to feel any pain when i touch it it is red with black bits on it an it about the size of her eyes x if that makes sense x


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

If she is 3 years plus,then I would sincerly advise that nothing be done about it. If it helps, i had a old doe develop a small lump, that was it and she out lived it. calcium deposit ws mentioned at the time but this was over 35 years ago.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like a wart. You could try topical wart remover, but more than likely, she'll be fine. At 3yrs+, I wouldn't recommend freezing it off or surgery. Either of those would be waay to dangerous, especially at her age.


----------



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

thank you every one so will it be okay just to leave it then xxx


----------

